# Generac Starting Problem



## HaroldR (Dec 19, 2015)

Have Generac 16kw home generator, model 005284, engine model OG3506 (992cc). Just installed new battery. Only getting continuous clicking noise when pressing the manual engine start switch, similar to what a car does when the battery is too weak to engage the starter. The battery has been checked -- it is fully charged. Should add that the old battery was turning the engine over before it was changed out, but it was several years old and too weak to turn the engine over fast enough for starting. Now only getting clicking noise with the new battery. The starter is not engaging. Any ideas as to what the problem may be? Many thanks!


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

NOt a generac Xpert. However, "Small engine 101" Can you spin the engine by hand to determine it's free and not locked up? Inspect all cables for wear or bad connections. "Clicking" only means the solenoid is actuating, not that it's transferring power. Take a jumper, heavy wire or one battery jumper cable and attach to + battery terminal. attach to battery side of solenoid and try, nothing? Move to starter side of solenoid, engine should turn over? Nothing? Move to starter, if it doesn't turn over, bad starter. 

"Battery was checked" Load tested or just a DVM measuring 12+Volts? A new "bad" battery can register 12 volts but be bad. Load test is the only proof.

The preceeding gives you the steps. What I'd do is just jump from the battery directly to the starter. If the starter spins, bad cable, connectors or contacts in the solenoid. There may be a fuse there somewhere, but the clicking would indicate it's OK, 

Starter can be removed and taken to a NAPA, etc. and they'll test it for you.

Good luck,

Ev


----------



## Desy 20 (Oct 12, 2017)

Thank you very much helped, for a long time I was looking for the answer to this question.


----------



## IAMNENO (Jan 15, 2021)

exmar said:


> NOt a generac Xpert. However, "Small engine 101" Can you spin the engine by hand to determine it's free and not locked up? Inspect all cables for wear or bad connections. "Clicking" only means the solenoid is actuating, not that it's transferring power. Take a jumper, heavy wire or one battery jumper cable and attach to + battery terminal. attach to battery side of solenoid and try, nothing? Move to starter side of solenoid, engine should turn over? Nothing? Move to starter, if it doesn't turn over, bad starter.
> 
> "Battery was checked" Load tested or just a DVM measuring 12+Volts? A new "bad" battery can register 12 volts but be bad. Load test is the only proof.
> 
> ...


Have the same problem. Not the starter or selenide. the clicking is coming from the control board right at the manual switch. Wondering if its the control board it self. I have five red code lights at the board.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

Because it is a Generac, you might check www.Ziller.com as they are the Generac gurus


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

IAMNENO said:


> Have the same problem. Not the starter or selenide. the clicking is coming from the control board right at the manual switch. Wondering if its the control board it self. I have five red code lights at the board.


what is the exact model and serial number of the gen set?


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Here is another excellent site for Generac trouble shooting:





Generac Generator Troubleshooting, Help, and Repair Forum | Gentek Power - Index page







gentekpower.com


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

@ Old man here: Seems that Ziller has a lot of Generac maintenance men in attendance. They bring up a lot of experience and "what I found, what I experienced" answers.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

True, Ziller is a good site. Just putting options on the table so the OP can gather as much info as possible.
I consider both of those sites as great resources.


----------

